# Available puppies at Josymir



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

They have an adorable little boy available. I wish I could have one more.

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/babies.htm


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

They are adorable & the little one that she is showing just now is simply gorgeous.

Andrea...keep your eyes on this breeder too!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Sigh....


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey came from Josy. Lacey is everything I ever wanted in a dog. If I ever decide to get another maltese I would definetly go to Josy. Even my vet is impressed with Lacey...good personality and looks very good. She isn't a show dog but she is definetly very pretty. Many people have stopped me and made comments about Lacey.


----------

